# I hope you are fine. I miss the Philippines a lot.



## julie66

Hey all,

I would like to translate this sentence for a friend:

"I hope you are fine. I miss the Philippines a lot. Take care"

My attempt:


  "Umaasa ako na kayo ay pinong. Makaligtaan ko sa Pilipinas marami. Ingat."

Tell me if it's correct?

Julie


----------



## DotterKat

This is one of those cases in which a faithful translation of the original text, particularly the tone, will end up sounding too formal in Tagalog.


julie66 said:


> ...."I hope you are fine. I miss the Philippines a lot. Take care"....



_Sana maayos ang kalagayan ninyong lahat. Sabik na sabik na ako na [makabalik / makita muli] ang Pilipinas. Mag-ingat kayong lahat._

My preference would be a less stringent translation, one that will sound more colloquial and yet will mean the same thing:

_Sana ok kayong lahat. Miss na miss ko na ang Pilipinas. Ingat!_


----------



## julie66

DotterKat said:


> This is one of those cases in which a faithful translation of the original text, particularly the tone, will end up sounding too formal in Tagalog.
> 
> 
> My preference would be a less stringent translation, one that will sound more colloquial and yet will mean the same thing:
> 
> _Sana ok kayong lahat. Miss na miss ko na ang Pilipinas. Ingat!_



Thanks for your help!

Does the word "kayong lahat" refer to several person? How to translate "I hope you are fine" if "you" corresponds to one person.
The word "miss" appears twice in the second sentence. Is it correct?


----------



## DotterKat

julie66 said:


> Does the word "kayong lahat" refer to several person? How to translate "I hope you are fine" if "you" corresponds to one person.


Yes, _kayong lahat _refers to a group of people. To refer to one person, the text would be:

Sana ok _ka_ (I hope you are fine/ok) OR better yet Sana ok ka diyan (I hope you are fine over there / I hope things are ok with you over there).


julie66 said:


> The word "miss" appears twice in the second sentence. Is it correct?


Yes. This is emphasis by repetition and this same rhetorical device also appears in my first alternative translation: _sabik na sabik_ ( a "really, really" strong longing / yearning for something). Other examples: mahal na mahal ("really, really" love) or ayaw na ayaw ("really, really" dislike)


[Dans le même esprit, entre deux amis intimes: Tu me manques vraiment, vraiment, vraiment ... et beaucoup trop, beaucoup trop...]


----------



## mataripis

julie66 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I would like to translate this sentence for a friend:
> 
> "I hope you are fine. I miss the Philippines a lot. Take care"
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> 
> "Umaasa ako na kayo ay pinong. Makaligtaan ko sa Pilipinas marami. Ingat."
> 
> Tell me if it's correct?
> 
> Julie


  Sana ay ayos ka lang dyan. Lagi kitang naiisip. Ingat ka!


----------



## captain_bukol

Literal translation won't work.

I hope you are fine. = Sana ay ayos ka lang dyan.
I miss the Philippines a lot. = Sobrang miss ko na ang Pilipinas.
Take care. = Ingat.

Sana ay ayos ka lang dyan. Sobrang miss ko na ang Pilipinas.. Ingat!

*miss is the word used in daily conversation. nasasabik / nangungulila is too formal.
*okay will be a good substitute for ayos, especially in urban setting.


----------



## latchiloya

julie66 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I would like to translate this sentence for a friend:
> 
> "I hope you are fine. I miss the Philippines a lot. Take care"
> 
> My attempt:
> 
> 
> "Umaasa ako na kayo ay pinong. Makaligtaan ko sa Pilipinas marami. Ingat."
> 
> Tell me if it's correct?
> 
> Julie




Your concerns are:
1. to translate the quotation: "_I hope you are fine. I miss the Philippines a lot. Take care."_
2. to inform you if the second quotation: "_Umaasa ako na kayo ay pinong. Makaligtaan ko sa Pilipinas marami. Ingat.''_, is correct

Your second concern is more likely a verbatim translation. You've got the wrong translation for the words: "_fine", "miss"_ and "_lot"_.

Your first concern, there are three sentences. 
1_."I hope you are fine."_
_-"sana" _is an a word in imperative mood that translates into "_I hope that"._
_-"umaasa" _is the word equivalent to_ "hoping". (asa = hope)_
_-"you" _may translates either "_ikaw"(the one spoken to)_ or _kayo (the one spoken to and the one/s spoken of)_
_-"fine" _in the context given denotes "_in good state or condition"._(for there is no verbatim translation for the said "_fine"_ in Filipino language)
__"pinong _is an equivalent translation for _"fine"_ yet in a different denotation.

thus, you may say:
_"Sana ikaw/ kayo ay nasa mabuting kalagayan"_.

2. _"I miss the Philippines a lot."_ is equivalent to "S_abik na talaga ako sa pilipinas." _
Where in, _talaga_ and _na_ function as intensifiers or to translate into the adverb "_a lot"._


3._"Take care."_ is an interjection and is equivalent to "_ingat."_

conclusively:
*"Sana ikaw/kayo ay nasa mabuting kalagayan. Sabik na talaga ako sa pilipinas. Ingat!"*

*Note:* _the translations only include the Filipino Language frequency in usage with formality and its natur as verb-dominant. This excludes the non-formal and/or borrowed words from another language. The writer is open to any opportunity to help everyone so as to be helped out for mutual interest. Thanks!_


----------

